# NAIS participants?



## Beekissed (Aug 7, 2008)

Anyone out there participating in the NAIS system with their beef or dairy herd out there?  Care to tell us about it?


----------



## Katy (Aug 7, 2008)

They say it's only a matter of time until you have to participate in order to sell your cattle through a sale barn.


----------



## ponderchick (Aug 8, 2008)

We havent heard much about it one way or the other here! I do imagine most folks around here will raise cane thogh if it becomes manditory!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 8, 2008)

Here we have to register our premisis and say what kind of animals we have. This is so they know when/if there is an outbreak where that type of animal is. I can see the sense in this and had no problem registering for it. 

Psuedo-rabies in pigs went through an area just NE of us and they were able to contain it quickly due to the registration. 

As for individual animals, they say it's coming. I'm against it. Anytime we sell an animal through the sale barn it gets a tag with a number. Then a slip is written up tracing that number back to us. What more is needed. Anyone who buys an individual animal from a individual person is going to know who that animal came from.


----------



## wynedot55 (Aug 8, 2008)

i know here that all of the dairy cows an heifers have tobe tagged.so they can track them down in case something goes wrong.an they just startede that not long ago.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 28, 2008)

The day they try individual tagging and tracking BS around here you will be reading about me in the newspapers.

CLRC does a good enough job of this without adding more. Up here they are calling it NAHS (National animal health strategy).


----------



## j.luetkemeyer (Feb 14, 2009)

I know the USDA is catching a lot of heat because NAIS is not mandatory in any state if you look at the actual laws.  I may be wrong because I haven't looked at any statutes in about 6 months; however, I know USDA and some states have tried telling people it's mandatory when it is not.  Once you register your place as a premise the government has total control over you land.  You are basically signing over your right to do as you please on your land as sovereign people in exchange for a so-called priviledge.  They can at anytime come in and dictate what happens on your land.  If you find your statutes post them and I can read through to see if it is really mandatory.  I'm not a "BAR certified attorney" but I am a student of law.


----------



## m.holloway (Feb 15, 2009)

huh, i'm new to what your talking about. but i do know now that i have to tag my heirfer to be in the 4h for the fair. last year it didn't matter. the steers had to be tag because of going to market. but the herfier went back home. so i guess they will know now that i have 2 cows. i know around here some people have cows on there land just for a tax break they really don't care about the animal it self. and i do get mad at that, because of the animal it self.


----------

